# Indore man uses chastity belt on wife



## Ironman (Jul 19, 2012)

In a classic case of distrust leading to brutality, a Indore man used chastity belt to keep her wife away from having any extra-marital affairs.


Crossing the limits of distrust and cruelty, the 45-year-old mechanic from Sayongitaganj was using chastity belt for the last four years to prevent his wife from having sexual intercourse with anybody other than him.

The incident came to fore when Roma (Name changed) consumed poison following repeated rough treatments from his husband. On July 16, she was admitted to Maharaja Yashwant Rao hospital in the city, where doctors detected the chastity belt.

During her treatment, when doctors tried to put a tube in her vagina to discharge the poison via urine they were shocked to see that her private parts were locked with a chastity belt.

The shocked medical staffs approached Sayongitaganj police station and narrated the entire incident. Acting swiftly on the doctors’ complaints, police arrested the Sohanlal and recovered the key to open the belt.

Police Superintendent Rajesh Raguvanshi said that the accused was arrested soon after the complaints of brutality lodged. Meanwhile, the interrogation is on to reveal the reason behind such practice. He said that the accused is a mechanic by profession and works in an auto garage.

Pierced vagina with spiky instrument

In the initial interrogation, it was found that Sohanlal used a spiky instrument to pierce the vagina of his wife, so he could fastened a lock there. He was using chastity belt for the last four-year.

Raghuvanshi said that the reason behind such practice was doubt over the character of his wife.

Raghuvanshi further said that Sohanlal used to lock the private parts of her wife in the morning before leaving for duty and unlocked it after return in the evening to preserve the faithfulness of his wife. 

He said that it seems that the accused is alcoholic and mentally disturb.

Meanwhile, police has registered a case of hu man cruelty against Sohanlal under IPC section 498 A. Police is also awaiting the medical report in this case.

Brutal murder of a woman’s integrity

On the other hand, former chief of state Women Commission Dr. Savita Imandar criticized the incident and demanded sever punishment for Sohanlal.

Imandar said that such practice took place some 50 years ago but it became bizarre when such incidents come into the light in today’s modern society. The incident is brutal murder of victim’s self-respect and integrity.


What is Chastity Belt and its practice in India?

The practice of chastity belt is not new in India. There are several incidents, which suggest that women were being forced to wear chastity belts in rural areas of Rajasthan.

In 2007, the Asian Hu man Rights Commission reported that women were being forced to wear chastity belts in the Indian state of Rajasthan.

A chastity belt is a locking item of clothing designed to prevent sexual intercourse. They may be used to protect the wearer from rape or temptation. Some devices have been designed with additional features to prevent masturbation. Chastity belts have been created for males and females, ostensibly for the purpose of chastity.

According to modern myths the chastity belt was used as an anti-temptation device during the Crusades. When the knight left for the Holy Lands on the Crusades, his Lady would wear a chastity belt to preserve her faithfulness to him. However, there is no credible evidence that chastity belts existed before the 15th century (more than one hundred years after the last Crusade), and their main period of apparent use falls within the Renaissance rather than the Middle Ages.

[Source]


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't know when cruelty against females(women,teen girls,young girls) would stop in india. This is too much. Everyday i read or hear this kind of news and think when will people start giving deserved respect to females.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 20, 2012)

Not To Mention When he had to Pierce the Vagina , how much amount of pain she had to endure


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2012)

feels bad but it's funny because of some movies.


----------



## rider (Jul 20, 2012)

Faun said:


> feels bad but it's funny because of some movies.



The love guru


----------



## Desmond (Jul 20, 2012)

Stupid bloody humans!!!


----------



## rider (Jul 21, 2012)

He is just a mental patient, nothing else.


----------



## rider (Jul 21, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> hmmm. I wont say this. By getting 'mental patient' tag he can get away w/o punishment. And punishment suggested by TDF members + humiliation is perfect.



No, he will not get away from punishment, their will be a case reported on this and the judgement of judge would decide what punishment has to be given. 
The thing he done is insane and far away to be solve by punishment.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 21, 2012)

rider said:


> No, he will not get away from punishment, their will be a case reported on this and the judgement of judge would decide what punishment has to be given.
> *The thing he done is insane and far away to be solve by punishment*.



then what should be done in your opinion?

@rider:and i have sent a PM. Did you see it?


----------



## tiblu (Jul 21, 2012)

Shocking.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 21, 2012)

sad news.
Recently a man was arrested as he forced his wife to drink his urine  So many nutcases in this planet.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2012)

So instead of looking out for the root cause of the issue and why is this happening, TDF members are trying to design Taliban-style-judgements. Seriously guys?
Thread re-opened. Google up the meaning of "Discussion" before clicking reply.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 23, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Thread re-opened.



When was it Closed ?


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2012)

We are still in the dark ages.


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2012)

asingh said:


> We are still in the dark ages.



Them belts got patents too


----------

